# Everyone at work hates me!!



## Thatquietgirl27 (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm on the verge of losing my job because I call in so much. I get so much anxiety just thinking of going to work and being around everyone. It's so draining. I'm pretty sure everyone at work thinks I'm a ***** or stuck up because I'm quiet and Don't talk to anyone. Like the group of ppl on my shift have all became really good friends and I always see them standing around and talking, laughing,joking back and forth. They even all have my supervisors number and have became really close with her. I know my supervisor hates me because I call in so much.I always have this robotic, cold,unbothered,uninterested demeanor at work which is my way of coping. I hate that I come off as unfriendly. I hate that I haven't built lasting relationships with my co workers after being there almost 2 years. If you read all of this then thanks! I'm just frustrated and ranting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TippyTappy (Oct 11, 2017)

Hmm, I resonate with this quite a bit. I used to have a job at a store called Home Goods, and all of my co-workers kidded and talked with each other warmly too. There were some people who always spoke to me saying: "hi" and genuinely regarding me as an individual and not narrowing their eyes at me, or upright act like I'm nothing. Oh, boy the memories... If I could go back I would speak up for myself and not be compliant with the people that were mean - and then came around whenever they needed something. Try to see if these people are even people you want to talk to in the first place - Or are you just feeling 'pressured' into talking to them. I hope there is someone there that you really have an urge to talk to. Good job on even getting the job (not in a bad way, but really good job). Maybe there is a way you can get you can get written word that the reasons why you have not been able to attend are because of a medical condition. Well, SA is a mental disorder...Folks just can't see it other than our behavior sometimes. 

I understand the pain though. It's great that you've been there that long! As long as nobody treats you badly or tries to hurt you, I think that you aren't hurting anybody. If you do start talking to them maybe start small. Talking about things like entertainment (shows, a movie you or they saw). Or ask them questions like: "did you run into traffic on your way here?"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You've been there for 2yrs so that is a good thing . I wouldn't assume anything though, yeah you're not as outgoing as them but so what.


----------



## MoodyNocturnal (Nov 18, 2017)

Thatquietgirl27 said:


> I?m on the verge of losing my job because I call in so much. I get so much anxiety just thinking of going to work and being around everyone. It?s so draining. I?m pretty sure everyone at work thinks I?m a ***** or stuck up because I?m quiet and Don?t talk to anyone. Like the group of ppl on my shift have all became really good friends and I always see them standing around and talking, laughing,joking back and forth. They even all have my supervisors number and have became really close with her. I know my supervisor hates me because I call in so much.I always have this robotic, cold,unbothered,uninterested demeanor at work which is my way of coping. I hate that I come off as unfriendly. I hate that I haven?t built lasting relationships with my co workers after being there almost 2 years. If you read all of this then thanks! I?m just frustrated and ranting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi OP, you are not alone. I have been working for 7 years and have switched to five jobs already. In all those 5 jobs, I don't think I had a "peaceful" stay. I always get into misunderstandings and arguments with coworkers, thus eventually opting to resign every single time. I am not sure but it seems a negative or unfriendly vibe is coming off of me. I try my very best to fit in and be "outgoing", proactive... Anything to please them and be one of them. But the moment I do, the unfortunate will happen. They will not get my humor; they will find me bossy and rude. I reached the point that I even questioned myself if I was really the problem (just like how my parents say it). I am the negative one, the complainer, the pessimist, the person you should not hang out with. In my last job i had a "silent" argument with 4 of the 6 teammates that I have. Making my relationship with my manager turn sour as well. To the point that I thought that maybe they just tolerated me in the last 1.5 years as I said I just want to be left alone. I eat lunch alone, i can't ask for help from anyone, I dont receive bday or holiday greetings from anyone. I am the one to not be part of out of office activities. In team group chats, the moment I chime in, the conversation stops. Basically I do not exist.

Sometimes i ask myself: either they dont like me, or i just give them a reason to.

So here I am. On my own.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Girl I totally feel the same way. I feel everyone at work hates me because i'm not friendly and social like them. They all gossip and b*** in their packs and i just feel they're b***ching about me even though i don't know for sure. it's making me hate coming into work.


----------

